# dumping animals



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

In late July i went on a canoe trip with a group along a local river to clear it of some invasive species. After paddling down the river most of day the group pulled up to a canoe drop off and pick up cite. The cite was in the middle of nowhere. The only way to get there was by a single dirt road that stretched out for a few miles and nobody even lived within a 5+ mile radius of the places. We all sat down to eat and out of nowhere a little kitten runs out from the grass. The kitten was was skittish at first and very skinny but soon climbed on our laps begging for food. well lets just say when my mom came the kitten didn't stay in the wilderness. The kitten came home with us and i promised to find it a home. And sure enough she has with us. my brother and parents fell in love with the trouble maker. She is a beautiful orange/cream tabby that's about 3 1/2 months old (according to the vet). she got a flea bath and had many fleas removed from her and she is now to normal weight. What i don't get is how can people just drup animals. I have herd story of people finding hedgehogs that had been set free in to the wild. I just don't understand how people can just let them go and expect them to be fine.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Some people are cruel. I don't understand how they leave animals with the logic, "They'll survive." Um, no. At my grandparent's farm there were drop-offs all the time. We took them in and found them new homes, but I was baffled at how people could even do such a thing.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

People are dumb..that's usually the answer to majority of questions. Someone told me I should release howie back in England...um howies an African Pygmy hedgehog, he was born in Canada and he's scared of grass and theres no canned wellness in the wilderness..


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

On Craigslist about a week or two ago someone had a lion head bunny and said if it did not find a home that dad they were gonna let it go into the wild. Its just sad to think that some people believe that animals are disposable.


----------

